# Emirates Auction For Vehicles



## KhalidAbuDhabi (Oct 10, 2016)

Hi All,

I just got a license and now looking to buy a budgeted car for easy commute to places. I tried this Emirates Auction on friend's reference and from the last 3 days i was looking at the bid and finish time but never stick to it to the last but yesterday i downloaded the app on my mobile to stay on the go each and every hour, I got 1 car which has many bids around 94 i guess and price went to 12000AED and it's 3 minutes left for the final bidder to win the auction but after 20 minutes i logged in again and saw the same car, price went to 15000AED and still 4 minutes. I m confused, is it a right platform to bid and win cars on good prices or just waste of money on keep bidding. Your experiences would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------

